# NEW MEMEBER FROM TORONTO- R32 GTR



## zeinitani_gtr (Oct 12, 2006)

hey fellas,

My name is Navin from Toronto, ON, Canada...Long time enthusiast..pretty new to GTRs..My brother and I are pure enthusiasts, no bull**** here..lol....Currently I drive a R32 GTR built by Zenitani Original Car of Shin-osaka, Japan...

here are some pics of our cars (the Ae86 was recently sold :bawling: ) 





















































































































































hope to be talking to you guys soon on the board,
Navin :wavey:


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

yum, ground-hugging NSX. Your RB looks well sorted man,

welcome Navin.


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

I have had a couple of dealings with Zeni-Tani and they are a very reputable Skyline Tuner.

You will not have any trouble with that R32 GTR, I remember seeing it for sale there about 5/6 months ago. Gorgeous condition underneath.

Great collection of cars there. :clap: NSX :thumbsup:


----------



## Cornhoolio (Sep 26, 2005)

Stunning looking 32 mate, I,m jealous now    

What is the engine spec?

Cheers
Ian


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Welcome to the forum, that is one beautiful looking car


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Welcome, that a great line up there, you R32 looks superbe . .the NSX too :thumbsup:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Really love the colour with black rims combo


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

Agreed, the colour combo is spot on! :thumbsup: 

My Zeni Tani R32 GTR has arrived in the UK, and I'm hoping to get my hands on it at the end of next week (at long last). :clap: 

Watch out for pics soon!!


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Lovely 32 As said colour combo spot on. I think your wheels were made for that car.... lol


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Your R32 is outstanding - really lovely looking colour combo


----------



## skykit (Apr 14, 2006)

Welcome :wavey: 

some nice cars there!

Enjoying them before the winter?


----------



## zeinitani_gtr (Oct 12, 2006)

thanks for the comments :bowdown1: ....ya these cars will be stored during winter..i have X5 that i will be driving during winter..:squintdan 

as for the Engine specs of the R32:

Engine was torn apart and rebuilt with a full Tomei gasket kit, tomei piston rings, pistons and cylinder walls were polished and honed, the block was hardend and the crank was also polished, along with Tomei Poncam and camgear Type b and R34 N1 Turbos, and a new set of bearings...in no way is this car a Drag car..its oriented purely for circuit..the car has every Nismo supension component along with full custom under car bracing (done in Aluminium by Zenitani) with a Apexi N1 Pro Dampner Kit...i hope to be tracking her soon (next year probably)...just has to be tuned using the Power FC in the car...however, i need Z32 MAfs to achieve my 500-600 WHP goal...Like i said, pure circuit...the foot-work is quite amazing...(brakes and suspension)

Zenitani is a great shop...my brother and i actually flew to japan to check out the car and they were very helpful...(my brother can speak a bit of japanese)..

as for the body, were planning an OEM R34 front-end...just for a modern face-lift..

again thanks for the comments..

Navin:bowdown1:


----------



## zeinitani_gtr (Oct 12, 2006)

GTR_Cymru said:


> Agreed, the colour combo is spot on! :thumbsup:
> 
> My Zeni Tani R32 GTR has arrived in the UK, and I'm hoping to get my hands on it at the end of next week (at long last). :clap:
> 
> Watch out for pics soon!!


which car did you buy off of them?, if you dont mind my asking..


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

That R32 looks awesome! :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

Whats the colour name and paint code for your engine? 

- Kevin.


----------



## zeinitani_gtr (Oct 12, 2006)

moNoKnoT said:


> That R32 looks awesome! :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:
> 
> Whats the colour name and paint code for your engine?
> 
> - Kevin.



not sure on the paint code..i beleive its custom...and for the engine...Zenitani paints the valve cover on the cars they do..lol


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

I agree with Mr FUGGLES !!!

Beautiful car indeed, welcome to the forum.


----------



## markieboi (Feb 14, 2006)

Absolutley stunning Skyline there mate :smokin:


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

your R32 looks awesome 

just keep up


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Really nice R32, lovely colour ! Dont R34 front end it, it dont need it !!!


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

zeinitani_gtr said:


> which car did you buy off of them?, if you dont mind my asking..


I am buying my new R32 GTR from a UK company, not from Zeni Tani themselves.

It's a late 1994 car, in original Gunmetal Grey, with comprehensive engine modifications by Zeni Tani.

It's not clear what the car has been used for by the 1 Japanese owner, and although it is fitted with a roll cage and recaro seats, it is running with standard brakes and wheels! Other than HKS Hipermax dampers, I believe the suspension is standard too, although it is the lowest R32 I've ever seen!

I plan to upgrade the brakes to Brembo, and modify the suspension for the track with nismo items.

I will post up pics when I'm in posession of the car and had a chance to give it a good clean and polish, but here's a quick taster:


----------



## zeinitani_gtr (Oct 12, 2006)

GTR_Cymru said:


> I am buying my new R32 GTR from a UK company, not from Zeni Tani themselves.
> 
> It's a late 1994 car, in original Gunmetal Grey, with comprehensive engine modifications by Zeni Tani.
> 
> ...



looks good man...post more pics once you have her...

Nav


----------



## Quail (Aug 26, 2006)

Your 32 is beeeautiful!! My love for NSXs grows every day - your brother's is stunning.


----------



## Paul750 (Aug 26, 2003)

Nice i like the blue...don't see too many.


----------

